# Finding it hard to gain size like before



## Indy_bham (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey lads

when I first started training I gained size quite easy over the years but then I started to cut and lost to much size. From 13 stone went down to 11. I have gone back up to 12st.10 but I am finding it hard to get the size back that I had before I cutted. My diet is the same as when I first started training and I am even Lifting more then before. Any good ideas please? Been training for 4 years.

I used to drink alot of nurishment when I first started training lol.

Morning bowl of porridge 2 scoops of whey protein

mid morning apple , banana, usn anabolic or one stop extreme

Lunch tuna and rice or pasta

Pre workout 2 egg whites and 1 yolk and one or two bread

Train

post workout shake usn muscle fuel anabolic or one stop extreme

Dinner chicken and veg

before bed whey with water or milk


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you utilizing injectable hormones sir?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

If you dont grow eat more.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you've been growing but your diet has stayed the same and now you've stopped growing then you need to change your diet. Increase cals steadily until you begin to grow again.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

To be honest mate there is not much food in your diet!

Seriously need to increase your intake you can't find an amount you grow on then just stay the same for the next 6stone you put on more mass needs more food so eat more! Much more

I learnt this the hard way too!


----------



## Indy_bham (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello mate.

Let me explain what I think has happen and then make a recommendation.

When you first started training, your body did not have as much muscle and gaining weight was much easier as this new workout was all new to your body. If you had continued to gain at some point your body would have stopped gaining providing you kept the nutrient the same, at which point you would have to increase the calories to gain additional weight.

However you went to a cutting phase which again was to new to your body. You would have lost quite a bit to start off with, but again as time goes on it would have got harder to lose additional weight.

Now although you are eating the same amount as you had before when you started training, the difference is initially you were feeding your body that was not much muscle. Now you are feeding more muscle tissues and these requirements are quite different. I hope this makes sense!

In order to gain additional mass; you have to increase your calories and ensure your body is getting the correct nutrients. Looking at your meals to be fair at 12st.10 that does not look like that is enough. Do you how much calories you are eating? Looking at those foods as an average (very rough guess) I don't even think you making the 2500 mark (which is an average amount for non trainers). You eating though out the day which is good but trying increasing the portion sides and adding some additional foods. If you finding it hard to add foods then have the same foods but add some kind of fat (peanut butter or butter on you bread, mayo on you tuna, Dried fruits and nuts in your porridge, make your chicken with added oil). Also just before you train you might want to add a protein flap jack or something. If you're gaining eat both eggs with yolk. There are many additional benefits in the yolk. Also FF milk is good. I assuming you eat many other foods so will not go on with a long list.


----------



## Indy_bham (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks khani for your advice I will try and add more food to my diet. Just miss my size that I had before and it doesn't help when people at work say you used to be massive lol.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Indy_bham

That's fine, I know what you mean. People never let live  ).

Don't worry gaining size for you should not be difficult as you already have been there. It's always hard initially when you start to increase your food intake, but generally this is the fun part of bulking. If you are struggling to gain weight, you may want to add a weight gainer just to give yourself a boost or even the nurishment are quite good.

Again don't worry about what people say, as long as you are happy with yourself


----------



## Indy_bham (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks khani for the advice. Means alot mate. Cheers. Pm me your email mate if you can.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Indy_bham to use PM you have to be a member for over 30 days. I have included my email add but will take off in a a couple of hours  )

[email protected]


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Indy_bham

I have tried to PM you, but can't as there is a requirement of been a member for more then a month.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok I have managed to add my MSN


----------

